# Husqvarna 19" Carpenters Axe



## MontanaResident (Nov 2, 2022)

I bought mine back in spring of 2017. Great little Axe with the 19" handle, setting me back $58. Seemed like a good amount of cash, since a Collins general purpose axe 36", more then a dozen years ago, was $20 or less.

Today? The same Carpenters Axe from Amazon (where I bought mine) is now $128. YIKES!!!!


----------



## cscltd (Nov 6, 2022)

Amazon is not always the cheapest, sometimes they are the most expensive, especially if oem items, not offshore junk
always cross reference with local dealer etc
i needed a Stihl paper filter for mm55 that was backorder and dealer retail is about $13. Amazon was in the $30 range


----------



## hawkins111 (Nov 8, 2022)

Just saw on EBAY, $99.00!


----------

